
Rocket Berlin lays off 75% of staff in surprise workforce reduction - quantisan
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fwirtschaft%2Funternehmen%2Frocket-internet-baut-in-berlin-massiv-personal-ab-a-1121905.html&edit-text=&act=url
======
romanovcode
Not surprising. Did they really think they could make loads of money with
cleaning services and asian food delivery startups?

~~~
k__
It's the Samwer brothers. They don't think much, I guess.

They are well known for their concept of simply coping stuff from the US and
hoping it works out (Alando/eBay).

At the moment they try to copy Y-Combinator, it seems. (early seed funding
blabla)

